# Why would you buy a scraper?



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Cabinet scrapers seem to be very expensive for what they are. What will I miss if cut it out from an old hand saw?


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

I made one from an old hand saw and it works ok. It's a bit thick, though, so it isn't as flexible as some of commercially available ones.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> What will I miss if cut it out from an old hand saw?
> - Carloz


You will miss that awful feeling that you wasted your money on something that you could of just made from an old hand saw for free.

You can make them from lots of different sources of various sizes and thickness… for example, you can use the pieces of a laminated core from an old transformer. Work great, are relatively flexible and easily form to curved profiles, and already have the burr on them since they are press cut.










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Cabinet scrapers seem to be very expensive for what they are. What will I miss if cut it out from an old hand saw?
> 
> - Carloz


Totally legit. I recall when that was pretty common practice decades ago. I do however recommend getting a good burnisher. I tried to make do with a screwdriver shaft for a long time, but it's not the same.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

> Totally legit. I recall when that was pretty common practice decades ago. I do however recommend getting a good burnisher. I tried to make do with a screwdriver shaft for a long time, but it s not the same.
> 
> - RichTaylor


Agreed. I tried using what I had but ended up buying a burnishing rod from Hock tools. totally worth it.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> Cheers,
> Brad
> 
> - MrUnix


Isnt transformer core too soft for that? Manufacturers do everything possible to make it as soft as possible so stamps would serve longer.


----------



## BLarge (Aug 29, 2011)

A set of two card scrapers, one thicker one thinner is $15 from Lie Nielsen. That's seems pretty neglible amount for how much you use them.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> A set of two card scrapers, one thicker one thinner is $15 from Lie Nielsen. That s seems pretty neglible amount for how much you use them.
> 
> - Logan Windram


+10 *;-)*


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I bought a pack of scrapers in the 90's. Don't remember what I paid for them, never gave it a second thought. Probably will never need more.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

To me, scrapers are wonderful tools that can do a lot of useful things. The only thing I don't like about them is sharpening/prepping them (small price to pay for what you get however).

I'll have to give Brads idea a try. I have a number of scavenged UPS transformers that would produce a nice pile of scrapers if they work as advertised. A bit of a pain to extract and delaminate, but then I'd have a pile of scrapers that could just be tossed after they become dull (no sharpening 8^)


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

For $4, it's not worth my time to buy an old saw and cut it up.

https://aboloxtools.com/search.php?search_query=cabinet+scraper


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I tried scrapers years ago and found them to be a pain in the ass to sharpen. Being an old model airplane builder I tried single-edge razor blades and found they work beautifully! I have scraped multiple cabinets with them and toss them when they get dull. But they seem to last a good while. I buy them 100 to a box for $5.00 (that a nickle per blade) at Harbor Freight (https://www.harborfreight.com/100-piece-industrial-quality-single-edge-utility-blades-39748.html). Most hardware stores carry them too, but at a higher price. Try 'em!


----------



## ThistleDown (Jun 8, 2016)

> A set of two card scrapers, one thicker one thinner is $15 from Lie Nielsen. That s seems pretty neglible amount for how much you use them.
> 
> - Logan Windram
> 
> ...


+50, I paid $11.80 American for this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OS6124/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Use the heck out them. Oh yeah, got a burnisher too, as stated earlier.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Totally legit. I recall when that was pretty common practice decades ago. I do however recommend getting a good burnisher. I tried to make do with a screwdriver shaft for a long time, but it s not the same.
> 
> - RichTaylor
> 
> ...


Again, agreed on the burnisher. The card itself is the tool but home made or purchased, buy a burnisher. It's what made all of the difference in sharpening it.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

A good scraper, burnished and technique to make the hook.

Getting the right edge with a hook on the scraper makes a big difference. The hook will react totally different than the edge on a razor blade. A little practice makes a huge difference.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

The best instruction video I have found on sharpening a card scraper:


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Cabinet scrapers seem to be very expensive for what they are. What will I miss if cut it out from an old hand saw?
> 
> - Carloz


Unless the old handsaw you cut up has no pitting, a new cabinet scraper will have a smoother surface that can take a bit sharper and more consistent hook.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Expensive? I think I paid $10 for one.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> Cabinet scrapers seem to be very expensive for what they are. What will I miss if cut it out from an old hand saw?
> 
> - Carloz
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I used some metal working punches from the Freight store and they seemed to do the trick, but I didn't test them on every scraper I had. Of course, if the scraper were harder than the Chinese punch, it's all over.

I figure the advantage of making your own (I haven't) is, if they are from HSS, you can shape them on your lathe equipment and using the CBN wheels.



> Cabinet scrapers seem to be very expensive for what they are. What will I miss if cut it out from an old hand saw?
> 
> - Carloz
> 
> ...


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Just for reference, back in the day, I used to use pieces of glass to scrap projects. When an edge seemed to no longer do the job, I just cut the glass and was off and running again.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Just for reference, back in the day, I used to use pieces of glass to scrap projects. When an edge seemed to no longer do the job, I just cut the glass and was off and running again.
> 
> - Kelly


I've used glass as well. A good mate worked in a joinery, the glazier would routinely resize all 5mm the off cuts to 75mm x75mm for the boys. I was gived a box of 20 and used them until they were gone and then went back to card scrapers. I was happy enough with them, the odd one would break.


----------

